# Oxford Aviation Training - Complete CBTs for PPL - 11 DVDs



## م/عمرو السيد (17 أكتوبر 2010)

[FONT=&quot]هذه عباره عن 11 اسطوانه تدريب الطيران من جامعة اكسفورد[/FONT]

This course included: 

PPL 1- Air Law & Operational Procedures.img 752 MB
PPL 2- Human Performance & Limitations.img 752 MB
PPL 3- Navigation & Radio Aids.img 752 MB
PPL 4- Aviation Meteorology.img 752 MB
PPL 5- Aircraft General & Principles of Flight.img 752 MB
PPL 6- Flight Performance & Planning.img 752 MB
PPL 7- The Navigation Computer.img 752 MB
PPL 8- Practical Flying Training.img 654 MB
PPL 9- The IMC Rating & Instrument Flying.iso 655 MB
PPL 10- Night Qualification.iso 109 MB
Bonus: VFR RT Communications.img 752 MB

[FONT=&quot]وهذا هو لينك الاسطوانه الرائعه جدا[/FONT]

http://avaxhome.ws/software/softwar...n_Training_Complete_CBTs_for_PPL_11_DVDs.html


----------

